# How long is Powder milk good for after it's mixed up?



## Faithful One (Mar 22, 2008)

After you mix up a pitcher of milk, how long does it last in the refrigerator?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

A week is as long as I have kept it and it was fine.

For use in recipes I just add the powder and add water with the rest of the liquid ingredients.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't think it last as long as regular milk. But you'll know when it turns, it will smell bad like regular milk does.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I know it curdles just like regular milk only it is spongy looking.  

It was an experiment. A neighbor gave us a bunch of expired powdered milk and since the pigs love curdled milk I left it on the counter overnight to see if it would curdle.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

I've had some in the fridge as long as 2 1/2 weeks. And it got used up before it went bad. Hubby and I don't drink much milk.
That is part of the reason I use the powdered milk. I can keep it on the shelf and make up what I need.


----------



## horselogger (Jan 9, 2004)

THe words good and powder milk should never be used inthe same sentence


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Money was tight when I grew up so my mom used to mix 1/2 
powdered milk to 1/2 whole milk and we grew up drinking that. 
It must have been alot cheaper.
I could write a book about money saving things my parenst did
but we never felt poor. I guess it helped that everyone at school
was about as poor as I was. Rich kids went to their own school.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

The 'whole' milk (dried), is tolerable, if you haven't eaten hot food in about a week. The only reason I'd ever use dried milk is if Armageddon arrived... and all the milk goats were gone...

I wouldn't make more than I could use in a day.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

My mother and my grandmother both only used powdered milk while we were growing up, I didn't have whole milk till I was 6 and in the first grade, spent the whole first week of schooling throwing up and no one knew why. One of the cafeteria ladies was a family friend and starting giving me the 2% till I got used to that. I hope to never have to give that to my kids as their only dairy though I do add it to mac and cheese or mashed potatos to up their nutrient values.


----------



## JanattheRanch (Jan 7, 2021)

texican said:


> The 'whole' milk (dried), is tolerable, if you haven't eaten hot food in about a week. The only reason I'd ever use dried milk is if Armageddon arrived... and all the milk goats were gone...
> 
> I wouldn't make more than I could use in a day.
> I would've said the same thing several months ago because my mother tried to pass that stuff off as cow's milk. When she gave us that, she saved money on milk because we stopped drinking it altogether! Now, every Monday in my staples, I get a package of powdered milk and it tastes like cow's juice! No one was more surprised than me!


----------



## Sherry in Maine 2nd (Jan 9, 2021)

texican said:


> The 'whole' milk (dried), is tolerable, if you haven't eaten hot food in about a week. The only reason I'd ever use dried milk is if Armageddon arrived... and all the milk goats were gone...
> 
> I wouldn't make more than I could use in a day.


Texican, are you still on HT?


----------



## Mr. Remark (11 mo ago)

My Mom made insant milk one time in the early 60s and it was terrible, compared to Borden's whole milk we use to get delivered to the house. Beginning in 2020, my wife and I only drink Silk Almond milk and would buy a quart of whole milk for baking. Problem was that the milk went bad before we used it up. So in 2021 I decided to give instant milk a try for baking and it even tastes so much better than the old ones of 60 years ago. I prepare a full package (makes 3.5 cups) and it lasts several week in the fridge before we use it up for making waffles, muffins, and other baking.


----------

